# 3rd vehicle suggesions, help



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2011)

So I'm looking at getting a 3rd vehicle to help me get to work once the snow flies. I'm looking to find something off of Craigslist for ~$3k, 4x4 or AWD, and enough space to put 2 kids. This is something I'd use for the 10-15 days out of the winter when my Camaro just won't work on the hills &amp; ice/snow. Obviously not a daily driver, but does need to be reliable enough to handle cold, snow, &amp; ice.

The 3 vehicles I've narrowed it down to are:

1) mid 90's Jeep Wrangler (hard top). Tons of available parts, relatively easy to work on, wont take up a ton of space in the garage. Not sure how it handles in the snow, plus it doesn't have a ton of space (barely enough for the 2 kiddos)

2) Late 90's Jeep Cherokee (not the Grand). Slightly newer than the Wrangler, equally available parts, easy to work on, definately enough space for the family. However, I know they are notorious for transmission problems

3) '99-02 Chevy Blazer. Definately enough space. Don't really know much on reliability or ease of repairability.

I'm leaning toward the Wrangler simply because I can also use it as a summer "toy" where I can build it up a little and take it off-roading, camping. There seem to be a ton of each available right now, which helps with selection and price, and allows me to shop around a bit.

Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## pbrme (Aug 26, 2011)

Wrangler, cuase I want one.

Light weight so add sand bags, had some friends roll one on black ice.

If your a good driver, check speed in conditions, then its all about Ff = µWp

Since µ is relatively constant for a particular enviro, Wp can alter the state of Ff available.

Example: On a mountain pass, winter had been in full swing. I had just crested the top and starting the 35mph descent on compact snow and ice w/ falling snow. During the descent a Les Schwab double trailer goes flying by at prob. 50, it was a good example of (µWp). Then of course there's the D-bags w/ jacked up trucks driving like a bat, who don't wreck but could be testing the boundary of sane driving (so who knows).

Should be fine with any 4x4 and some weight. Wrangler has the extra utility factor +1. Get a winch and a pack shovel, you'll be fine.


----------



## picusld (Aug 26, 2011)

Old ford f-150

Jeeps are for kids and are a misserable ride.

I had a CJ-7 when I was younger and grand cherokee for a work vehicle.

Plus you would get the convienence of a truck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

Ford Bronco. The later ones are pretty plush, have plenty of power, and can go about anywhere.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2011)

i had a 1998 blazer right after college. It was a decent ride, crappy gas mileage, I was getting like 16-18 mpg on the Highway. But like all vehicles on ice, it didn't work so well one icy morning. I hit a patch of black ice and went spinning on the interstate.


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2011)

College friend had a Wrangler and that thing took FOREVER to warm up on cold mornings. It was miserable. It also was kinda squirrely on the snow, because it was so light. He had a Jeep truck as his winter vehicle instead.

Another friend drives a Cherokee that he loves. Seems more family friendly.

A few people around here are still driving older Blazers and seem to do okay.


----------



## cdcengineer (Aug 26, 2011)

Increase your budget/price to $6k and buy a used extended cab tacoma. It's not great in the back seat, but it's reliable. And if your rarely driving it, the kids will survice the jump seats. In the summer it'll be good for moving things since it sounds like you have no truck.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 26, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> i had a 1998 blazer right after college. It was a decent ride, crappy gas mileage, I was getting like 16-18 mpg on the Highway. But like all vehicles on ice, it didn't work so well one icy morning. I hit a patch of black ice and went spinning on the interstate.


My brother lives in Denver and has an 2001 Blazer, he says it's shit on snow and ice and has spun the thing a couple of times. He's looking for something else to drive this winter.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 26, 2011)

1980s Toyota Land Cruiser--we have one (1985), it has never let us down. my husband hit a deer at top speed, only repair was to bolt on a new fender, not so much for the deer.

I like Ford Broncos, too. We had a 1973...one of my favorite vehicles ever.

Manual lock-out hubs are the way to go for 4WD, though...


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Increase your budget/price to $6k and buy a used extended cab tacoma. It's not great in the back seat, but it's reliable. And if your rarely driving it, the kids will survice the jump seats. In the summer it'll be good for moving things since it sounds like you have no truck.


We traded one in at Larry Miller Toyota in Colorado Springs. You could go buy that one!


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 26, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Increase your budget/price to $6k and buy a used extended cab tacoma. It's not great in the back seat, but it's reliable. And if your rarely driving it, the kids will survice the jump seats. In the summer it'll be good for moving things since it sounds like you have no truck.





envirotex said:


> 1980s Toyota Land Cruiser--we have one (1985), it has never let us down. my husband hit a deer at top speed, only repair was to bolt on a new fender, not so much for the deer.


lusone:

With 187k on my TacoBlanca with minimal maintenance, Toyota owns me. An older 4WD should be had for a reasonable $. With a little extra weight in the back and some good snow tires, I feel like I could take it anywhere, any conditions.

[edit: the jumpseat is getting a little tight for teenagers now though]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

Kiddos are still in car/booster seats so I would need something to accomodate that. I'm not worried about a truck because I rarely need one, and the few times I might, I have a 4x8 flatbed trailer (with removable 2' high sides) I can pull with my wife's Jeep Commander.

I would really like a Wrangler simply because it would be another "toy", but the more I think about it, the Cherokee might be a little better. The thing I need to emphasize is that I don't have a ton of space to park this thing, so I need something smaller (no full-size trucks/SUV's).

The other, less desireable option would be to find a used AWD sedan in the $10k range and finance it. This would then become my wife's daily driver and turn her Jeep into my "backup". I really don't want to finance anything, so it's low on the option list.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 26, 2011)

Pinzgauer 6x6 will get you just about anywhere and carry the whole little league team.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinzgauer_Hig...Terrain_Vehicle


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's one I was considering:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2566013670.html


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Pinzgauer 6x6 will get you just about anywhere and carry the whole little league team.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinzgauer_Hig...Terrain_Vehicle


I always like the Halflinger better, but I tend towards small vehicles.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haflinger_(vehicle)

And I've been a total freak for Unimog 406s since I was a kid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unimog#1963_....0.93_406_Series


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 26, 2011)

Pink_Floyd47 said:


> Wrangler, cuase I want one.
> Light weight so add sand bags, had some friends roll one on black ice.
> 
> If your a good driver, check speed in conditions, then its all about Ff = µWp
> ...


One of the reasons I love this site: I'm not the only one to use variables to explain why people should do things a certain way in their "real life" (as opposed to their engineering practice)


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 26, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Pinzgauer 6x6 will get you just about anywhere and carry the whole little league team.
> ...


I guess I like the way the 6x6 says "overkill" ... in a good way.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > ALBin517 said:
> ...


Then perhaps you might need one of these:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landmaster

Or, maybe, this:

http://www.angelfire.com/tv2/ark2/vehicles.html


----------



## rktman (Aug 26, 2011)

+100 for an extended Tacoma. My 01 has 250k with no problems (check for frame rust if bought in Salt road areas).


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2011)

wrangler YJ, 92 or later with the fuel injection. I owned one for 8 years, easiest of the group of Wranglers to work on, better heat than a CJ, and the TJ's just are hard to find for that price range..

If you can get the Inline 6 its worth the extra $$

I miss mine dearly 

--&gt; check out the car seat


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, that's pretty much what I was looking at.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

It'd be garage kept overnight, and I'd only be using it (at most) 15 days out of the year which is why I think a Wrangler would be ok (not perfect, but get the job done). Plus, the kiddos are small (4 &amp; 6), so I could easily put one in the front and the other in the back. If I have to haul the entire family, I could use my wife's Jeep Commander.

This is just something I would use to drive my kiddos to school (about 5 miles), then head off to work (about 20 miles). It would be parked in the garage overnight, and would only really need to "warm up" for the evening drive home.

I'd rather be able to get to work (although cold), instead of trying to dig my Camaro out of the ditch...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

With good snow tires working with the traction control, I bet the Camaro wouls be a lot more capable than you think. Granted, it won't go through deep snow.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2011)

it has snowed every winter here since i sold my jeep....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> With good snow tires working with the traction control, I bet the Camaro wouls be a lot more capable than you think. Granted, it won't go through deep snow.


It sat on the side of the road for 3 days last winter because I couldn't get up the 8% slope to my old house and the streets up to the new house are steeper. Plus, I had to have someone help me push it out of the driveway with 3" of snow.

Playing around on tirerack.com has 19" wheel /snow tire packages for ~$1800. I can't go anything smaller for wheels due to the brake calipers (yay Brenbo), and I can't get tires for the factory rims because there aren't any true snow tires for a 20" rim.

I don't think that would be a problem for most of the drive, but the surface streets immediately around the house have some pretty steep hills and I'm not entirely sure when/if they ever see a snowplow. I think I would rather invest in a beater 4x4 than chance the Camaro on icy streets again.


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2011)

You just need some extra clearance.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 26, 2011)

^There was a guy I knew in high school that had a Ford Maverick set up like that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen the classic AMC Eagles like that.

Here's a sedan:

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/2558171313.html


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw a Pinto Cruising Wagon set up like that.


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2011)

It's best to get a Pinto up off the ground. Makes it less of an explosion hazard.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

Good point!


----------



## willsee (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess a Scooby is probably too expensive?


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 2, 2011)

One thing I didn't see mentioned is that the Jeep inline 6's are pretty bulletproof. The 4-cylinders are supposed to be as good as the 6's just don't have much oomph. Never had a problem with my TJ and I thought the heater worked pretty well...especially considering I had a soft top. Winter driving in it was a hoot. Most Cherokees should use the same drivetrain meaning pretty reliable and easy to fix although they tried to get fancy with the transfer cases in some of the later ones.

The one you linked from Craigslist doesn't look too bad although he doesn't give enough info, i.e. engine, transmission, T-case, etc, and there are no pictures of the interior. Just put a 1" body lift on it, take a sawzall to the fenders, throw some 33's on there and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah those inline 6's seem to last forever, and if they don't then there are a ton of available cheap parts for them.

I still haven't bought anything yet as nothing has really jumped out as a "buy me now" kinda thing, plus I still have another ~2 months to get something figured out.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 2, 2011)

I drive an '01 chevy blazer 4 door 4x4 as my personal vehicle (daily driver is Ford Ranger Extended Cab company truck). I pit studded snow tires on it in late fall, and the Blazer is our go anywhere vehicle. I like it, but don't love it. I've had to do the front bearing hubs on both sides multiple times, and I basically need to rebuild the front end now. I have about 107k miles on it. I'd be VERY careful buying one used off of Craigslist. Make sure you take it to a mechanic (or put it up on a lift yourself) before you buy.

-This is my post # 8,400, BTW.


----------

